# how to hold a pigeon



## ipaq3115 (Jan 27, 2007)

i have seen people hold there pigeon many differnet ways is there one right way if you could post a picture of you holding your pigeon that would be great  
ethan


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

It's not me, but it's similar to how I hold my birds


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Eriduardo said:


> It's not me, but it's similar to how I hold my birds


I looked and looked for a picture of someone holding a bird...........LOL
I hold my birds in the same way, except, I'm right handed, so I also while holding it like the men in the picture, with feet/legs between fingers and hand wrapped around wings, hold the birds left wing against my body. If you have small hands, it's not always easy holding a medium to large size bird. Holding it like the picture, the bird CAN, if it's a strong bird, pull those wings loose from your hand, and he's gone............it does take practice and if you don't know how to hold a bird, it's in the birds best interest to learn and practice. Nothing aggravates me more than to go to shipping on race night and some guy is holding the birds all funny, messing up their feathers.  ESPECIALLY if it's one of my birds.  
I knew how to hold a bird, but practiced doing it and for a long time, I wouldn't help crate the birds at shipping, but now it's just a natural thing. Knowing how and actually doing it is two different things. 
I also HATE to see guys walking around with the birds upside down, or swinging it as they walk..........like it sack 'o' taters or something.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What the picture is displaying is the "horizontal hold" position, there's also a "vertical hold" position as well. I think it may boil down to how big your hands 
are, what you personally are comfortable with style wise, maybe also a specific
task you need to accomplish with the holding position. I tried to find some
pictures that I know I've bumped into in the past month but, for the life of
me just couldn't find them.  

fp


----------



## Jane01 (Feb 25, 2007)

You are holding your pigeons correctly. Really, any position that does not harm the bird is okay.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

When the pigeons legs are held back close to the body with nothing to grab onto the struggling minimises greatly. its like a natural response.

example, did you know that magicians can tuck the pigeons head under the pigeons wing and pretend to pull off a the head and then they show a dummy head to the audience. the picture is correct but i dont put the legs between my 2 fingers


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

When I have to hold a bird at the wildlife hospital say for another person to pop a pill or gavage - I was told to hold the bird under the wing joints and use my two little fingers as footholds for the pigeon to grasp onto. I guess this is a slightly different way of things!

Tania x


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I guess that is only if you were giving a pill as you need 2 people. 1 to hold the bird firmly while the other pops the pill in. i use both hand the way you when i am trying to hold large breeds such as king (my hands are small). my 2 index figers holding the legs back while both my hands are holding the wings down.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Tania, I give them my fingers to hold onto as well when taking out for medicating, it seems to be reassuring for them.

I also hold the legs back and grasp the flights w/thumb and index/middle fingers
if I want to minimize the escape instinct while looking at them, taking picture,
etc.

But, as Jane01 says, any way that doesn't hurt them is just fine.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My son scoops his one hand around the bird and catches both legs between the ring and index fingers, he has a firm but not tight hold on the bird, especially the wings. It's amazing how he does it...but his hands are bigger then mine.

I have to use both hands as my birds are big.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

If the bird is scared and running from you, how can one hold it like that, so calm and peaceful..

I've tried but it never works.. Maybe i do something wrong?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are a few pictures here of our member, George Simon, holding one of his pigeons at the 2006 LAPC Lawn Show .. http://www.rims.net/2006LawnShow/target12.html 

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Best time to practice catching pigeons is in the dark when they dont move around much. Remember to gently keep your bird down as they cannot see in the dark and may injure themself if they fly


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a link to the vertical hold position that I was referring to earlier. I'm
sure most of you have seen this at one time or another. Sorry I couldn't find 
a link from a photo already up on the net, but you'll get the idea.

The link also shows the horizontal hold as well:

http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2576528930066604705iSCDTO

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thats a good diagram FP, thanks for sharing. This is the first time i am seeing it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

fp,

That is an excellent, thank you for sharing it. It definitely qualifies for "stickying".


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I have been said wrong on holding but what is important... legs back, tail held down, maybe closest wing against body other hand holding rest of bird at ease.

Depends on the bird as well, some will sit and some will box...


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Jiggs said:


> Depends on the bird as well, some will sit and some will box...


And some will peck! 

Our hand raised pigeon, Mr Comet, pecks and bites my forearms whenever I grab him. 

Regards
Peter


----------

